# Ironchef - Non-reactive pot question for you...



## kitchenelf

When a recipe (poultry brine to be exact but there are others) calls for something to be cooked in a non-reactive pot are my hard anodized Calphalon pots considered non-reactive?

Thanks.


----------



## ironchef

usually, when they say non-reactive, they are referring to a good stainless steel pot (like all-clad, or kitchen aid), but brands like calphalon, circulon, and analon are fine as well.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Ironchef, another question about quality pots and pans...*

Aren't Calphalon pans good quality?  I'm not talking about the stuff Target sells, I'm talking these are the pans I got 17 years ago - they are the commercial line - I know they're hard-anodized aluminum - should I start switching over?  I really want the Viking cookware and I can get anything at cost - what's your thoughts?


----------



## ironchef

welll, for when i am cooking at home, i have three brands. i've never used viking before, so i wouldn't know how good their products are. i don't think it matters THAT much about your cookware, just as long as you're not buying the real cheap stuff. so depending on a person's budget, how often they cook, what they cook, etc., they can tailor their own cookware to fit their own needs. here's what I have:

All-Clad Stainless Steel - 8" french skillet, 10" french skillet, 12" french skillet, 10" saute pan, 12" saute pan, 2-Quart Sauce pan, 4-Quart Sauce pan, 6-Quart Stock pot, 10-Quart Stock pot, Steamer and Pasta inserts

Analon - 12" Non-stick french skillet, 10" non-stick french skillet

Le Creuset - Cast Iron Square Skillet Grill, 5.5 Quart Round French Oven, 6.5 Quart Oblong French Oven

I have a whole bunch of baking stuff too, but that's mostly my girlfriend's stuff. I don't bake, can't bake, and wouldn't want to bake. I'm not too good at following directions, which is a must for baking. Not enough freedom in my opinion vs. cooking. 

Once again, it is really up to a person's personal preferrence and what they feel comfortable with. I mean, just because you have a $400 Wustof knife set, and $1000's worth of cookware doesn't make you a gourmet chef. It's all about practice, technique, and a feel for the food/kitchen. Some people can cook all their lives and never be able to be anything more than an average cook. Like drawing or music, it is an art and everyone, whether you're a professional or just a home cook, needs to practice AND experiment. Some people have a more innate ability to just know what ingredients will fit, or what flavors will match, just like Beethoven or Mozart just knew what notes to play, or how Van Gough and Dali just knew what colors would meld on canvas.


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL on the baking ironchef - three simple words - I HATE BAKING!!!!  I don't want to follow their directions and you have to when you bake.  It's like you wrote down what I have said many, many times.  8) 

Thanks for the input - I was just asking to see if I should venture into another set - but with the money I have tied up in this one I doubt I will - and I won't even talk about knives - I have a knife fetish that has proven deadly to only my wallet     I'm one of those people who definately believe that certain knives fit certain uses and when cooking I may use 4 - 6 knives depending on what I'm chopping, dicing, slicing.

Le Crueset will be my next purchase - just a couple pieces - I love them - I just have to see what their minimum order is  :roll: 

Thanks again.


----------

